# Any places near Marietta?



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've never fished the ohio river before , but i'm going to in few weeks. Any good places to fish around marietta? What bait to use and what fish do people catch in that area? thanks.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

PM Fishman and ask him, i think he might know some good ones


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

been doing well on cut shad in the ohio river


----------

